# Larry Bird leaving Indiana Pacers



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/article/20120626/SPORTS04/120625056/Larry-Bird-leaving-Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

If this means Donnie Walsh is back I'm going to go throw up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Were rumors about Walsh, which is hopefully bullshit.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Surprising. I had heard whispers but after the good season they had I thought he'd stick around...but I guess he looked at y'alls progress and decided he had done enough.

After what Walsh did for the Knicks before he was forced into that Melo trade I think he'd be a good pickup

But I would go for new blood.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like Donnie Walsh took over for Bird.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Walsh in for Bird as Pacers prez; Pritchard GM*


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wasn't aware of Larry Bird having health issues. If thats the case you can't blame the guy for taking time off. Not crazy about Walsh coming back but I feel good with Kevin Pritchard as GM so I'm not too worried.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

****ing Walsh. "Hey, you guys fix all the old problems I made? Ha ha!"

He had some good moves, but some idiotic moves as well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Look what he did with the Knicks before Dolan undermined him with that Melo move.

The man cleared out all of the Knicks cap woes in like a week (by trading for expirings) IIRC....


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

All Bird wanted was a three year deal. This is why teams like the Pacers can never win it all. Walsh is great but, he's also 71.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

LA68 said:


> All Bird wanted was a three year deal. This is why teams like the Pacers can never win it all. Walsh is great but, he's also 71.


What a stupid comment. Move along now


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dre said:


> Look what he did with the Knicks before Dolan undermined him with that Melo move.
> 
> The man cleared out all of the Knicks cap woes in like a week (by trading for expirings) IIRC....


That Jamaal Tinsley contract was a good move for us


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> Look what he did with the Knicks before Dolan undermined him with that Melo move.
> 
> The man cleared out all of the Knicks cap woes in like a week (by trading for expirings) IIRC....


The guy honestly had some brilliant moves that make him look like a top 3 GM, and then other moves that made you wonder if the guy was on day 13 of a 2 week bender. Speaking of Bender, that's a good example.

Trades Antonio Davis to the Toronto Raptors for Jonathan Bender. The Pacers end up going to the Finals that year and lose to the LA Lakers. Davis went on to be an All Star that year. Pretty sure you put an All Star center on the Pacers that year and they at the very least take LA to a 7 game nail biter. I don't have to tell you guys what happened to Jonny Bender.

After that we trade the other Davis brother Dale to Portland for Jermaine O'Neal. He turns out to be a star for us for years.

A good example of an a shit trade and an amazing trade from Walsh.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The guy honestly had some brilliant moves that make him look like a top 3 GM, and then other moves that made you wonder if the guy was on day 13 of a 2 week bender. Speaking of Bender, that's a good example.
> 
> Trades Antonio Davis to the Toronto Raptors for Jonathan Bender. The Pacers end up going to the Finals that year and lose to the LA Lakers. Davis went on to be an All Star that year. Pretty sure you put an All Star center on the Pacers that year and they at the very least take LA to a 7 game nail biter. I don't have to tell you guys what happened to Jonny Bender.
> 
> ...


yeh, donnie has been a mixed bag. some good/great stuff and some stinkers. although, i gotta add, antonio actually asked for the trade. he admitted to it and also said that he regrets it too. unfortunately, he put us into a tough spot there as walsh has been on the record saying that if a player came to him wanting a trade, he would try to accommodate him since he didn't want an unhappy player possibly causing a disruption to the team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

clownskull said:


> yeh, donnie has been a mixed bag. some good/great stuff and some stinkers. although, i gotta add, antonio actually asked for the trade. he admitted to it and also said that he regrets it too. unfortunately, he put us into a tough spot there as walsh has been on the record saying that if a player came to him wanting a trade, he would try to accommodate him since he didn't want an unhappy player possibly causing a disruption to the team.


Did not know that. That honestly makes me feel a lot better about the trade then. And I don't think anyone could have predicted Benders body would have turned on him the way it did. He could have been an amazing player if everything panned out with him.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

yep, on the rare occasion he was actually healthy enough to play, he showed some freakish athleticism. i remember at times, he could get the ball at the top of the key and take like 1 step, fly to the rim and flush it down.
too bad his knees were made of glass.


----------

